# getting started



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Here are a few of my recent attempts...


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice landscape shots, thanks for sharing them. can you comment on where those were taken?

Also can I add a small suggestion? On sunset shots, or any shot that has the horizon in it, don't let the horizon cut the photo in half. Instead, place the horizon along the lower or upper third of the photograph. It can give a nice effect. Your photo is great as is, but also consider the rule of thirds. (if you want, you can crop this photo that way)

Here is simple article regarding the rule of thirds and wildlife/landscape photographs, it is a popular technique in photography.
http://www.jesseshuntingpage.com/articles/hunting/category12/5.html


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. 
The pics in order were taken:
1. Trout fishing in Eastern Wyoming last Sept
2. Port Mansfield last summer
3. California coast just north of SF
4. Alcatraz


----------

